# Pets Title Change



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

We changed the forum name of Pets back to Working and Companion Animals. Now herding and general farm dog questions will have a spot to go, leaving this one open for Guard Animal questions.

This was a 50/50 split between the two...this one will remain about ALL types of guarding, and Pets will now be the go-to place for herding and working animals as well as all pets.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

:thumb: sounds great, and thanks..

...honestly, it shouldn't matter where you go, ...just so that you can go, ya know..?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It is meant to be more than a superficial change, it's a nudge in a more HT direction for the board in general, an acknowledgement that herding and working animals (not just dogs) are welcome and important as topics, and that Guard animals are a specialized topic that needs a chance to make good a separate forum. Nothing is permanent though. It would be great if we get so many working animal posts that it needs it's own separate forum too someday.


----------

